# my heart goes out to Charmaine



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Charms Nibbler died unexpectedly and suddenly ..cause unknown at this time..please keep Charm and her babies in ur thoughts


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh how horrible - my heart goes out to her, too.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Charm,
I am so terribly sorry to hear about Nibbler. I understand. Please PM or email me if you need to talk.

Sassy and the other SM Malts that have recently gone to the bridge were there to greet Nibbler and they will keep him safe and happy until you are reunited.

Susan


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear of this news. I hope Charmaine is ok during this difficult time.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

oh my goodness... this hurts my heart just to think of that happening.
You're in my prayers Charmaine.


----------



## kristin06 (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this. You are in my thoughts and prayers Charmaine.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I can`t believe that, i am so deeply sorry


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh my goodness...this is so sad














Charmaine, my heart is breaking for you. I'm so sorry for your loss of Nibbler, and my heart and prayers are with you right now.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

We are very sorry for your loss.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh, Charmaine, I am so so sorry...
















Marie & Pacino


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im so very sorry for your loss.You will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Extending our deepest sympathy


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

my heart goes out to Charmaine and all her babies at this time


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh Charmaine I am so very sorry, but sorry just seems so inadequate at a time like this... I know that you loved him very much, you'll be in my prayers and please know that we're all here for you.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

my heart hurts thinking of your loss...i will say a prayer for you and your family/dogs.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm sorry


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. I know sorry won't bring back your fluff but I can't come up with anything better. Remember your SM family is here for you if you need us. 
<div align="center">Remembering
There will come a day 
when your tears of sorrow 
will softly flow into tears of remembrance...
and your heart will begin to heal itself...
and grieving will be interrupted by episodes of joy...
and you will hear the whisper of hope. 
There will come a day 
when you will welcome the tears of remembrance...
as a sunshower of the soul...
a turning of the tide...
a promise of peace. 
There will come a day when you will...
risk loving...
go on believing...
and treasure the tears of remembering.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, that sweet little Nibbler. I'm so sorry for your loss, Char. 
Hug those babies tight tonight and may the great memories of 
Nibbler replace the sorrow quickly. ~ Brit


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Im so very sorry to hear of your baby's passing to the Bridge.























Deepest sympathy to you and your family.
















All the babies that have gone before will be there to greet him. He will be waiting there for you.

Sending lots of hugs and prayers


Dede and Chloe from down under











[attachment=11210:attachment]


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I am so sorry. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Nibbler.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your well wishes.

Nibbler was a very special Maltese and our entire family loved him very much. Nibbler lives with my aunt and she called me to tonight. She was unable to speak properly to explain what happened. I made out that he was running around in circles, had trouble breathing and collapsed. They rushed him to the vet and he passed away on the way there.

She said he had some sort of massive heart attack or blood clot. I will be going to the vet tomorrow to say goodbye and find out the details. I never had a chance to say goodbye and it is breaking my heart. I never expected Nibbler to live a very long life but I didn't expect him to go at such a young age of 5. My aunt said he passed within 10 minutes and did not suffer.

May Nibbler rest in peace with all the lovely Maltese that passed recently. I will forever remember his darling face that always bought a smile to everyone that saw him. He had a personality that made you want to love him and care for him. Words cannot explain what a special Maltese he is.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Charmaine,

I am still crying when I was informed earlier about Nibbler's passing away. I am numb like you are and can't believe the special adorable and precious Nibbler is not here anymore... 

I feel so bad for you and your Aunt since you both loved him so much. I feel bad for Nibbler who had gone through so much pain and suffering already and now was at last doing so well and so loved by his two mommies (you and your Aunt) with so much attention, love and the best medical care. He was so loved and will truly be so missed. 

I loved him from the video's, your IM's, your emails, ... just knowing about your special boy who was a baby forever. He was much too young to pass away..... 

With tears I send my deepest sympathy to you, your Aunt and your family..... Nibbler will be in my thoughts as well as you and your Aunt... I shall never forget him..... I am crying since I feel so sad and wish there was something I could say or do to make him come back....
With Sincere Sympathy and Comforting Hugs,






















Susan & My Furkidz in NJ


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss Charmaine.

sending good thoughts your way
Amber


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG!! How sad!!! I can't even imagine. I will definitely be thinking of her!


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> Charms Nibbler died unexpectedly and suddenly today..cause unknown at this time..please keep Charm and her babies in ur thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh No







no no no Charmaine...Im so sorry.....


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

We share in your sorrow. Keep those happy memories in your thoughts!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Charmaine, I am so sorry.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

That's so sad


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I am so sorry







My thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Do Not Stand At My Grave And Weep 

Do not stand at my grave and weep
I am not there
I do not sleep
I am a thousand winds that blow
I am the diamond glints on snow
I am the sunlight on ripened grain
I am the gentle Autumn rain
When you awaken in the morning's hush
I am the swift uplifting rush of quiet birds
In circled flight
I am the soft stars that shine at night
Do not stand at my grave and cry
I am not there
I did not die

Author Unknown
So very sorry, Aimee


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry, I will be praying for you and your family.
I wish you good thoughts and peace ..


Andrea~


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.Rest in peace sweet Nibbler.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Charmaine, I'm so sorry to hear about Nibbler!


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I am so so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I'M SO SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS







These posts ALWAYS ALWAYS bring me to tears.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Charmaine,

My heart and prayers go out to you - I am so sorry for your loss.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Charmaine - our thoughts are with you in your time of need.
















Bev & Snowball


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you.

Pam and Sassy

[attachment=11215:attachment]


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

OMG, Charmaine - I am so sorry to hear this!







I loved Nibbler, he was one of my favorites & it just breaks my heart. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG, I am so very, very sorry to hear this. Jaimie, thank you for letting us know. This is devasting news.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Charmaine I am so sorry for your loss of sweet little Nibbler, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family at this very sad time























Rest in peace sweet little Nibbler


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

may you rest in peace little nibbler, sorry to hear of this news Char, our thoughts are with you and your aunt and family


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Charmaine ~ you have my sincerest condolences. ((Hugs))


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am so so sorry!!







Losing a precious one is always a heartbreaker!! Know I cry with you!


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Nibbler. This is always so sad. But his little life was filled with love, and I am sure he knew it.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Oh Charmaine I am so sorry to hear of your's and your family's loss of Nibbler. My deepest sympathies and thoughts.










Karyn


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Charmaine, 

I'm so very sorry to hear about Nibbler.









My heart goes out to your and your family at this difficult time.









[attachment=11217:attachment]


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

This is heartbreaking. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What an awful shock. I'm so sorry Charm. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

What? No not Nibbler







I am so sorry Charmy, I'm crying because I know what a loss this will be to you and to us. Nibbler was one of my favorites. I will be praying for you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We will be sure to keep Charmaine in our thoughts and prayers. Our heart felt condolences.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear the sad news about Nibbler


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss







this is such a sad time for you & i pray that your happy memories guide you through these hard times.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Charm, I am so sorry for your loss. May little Nibbler rest in peace.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh no







Charmaine, I'm so sorry. This is such a big shock for me. I didn't know of any health problems with him before. so you can imagine my heart just dropped when I saw this post. I just spent some time looking at his gallery. He was so beautiful and this is just so sad. I am so sorry


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Our deepest sympathy to you







I am so sorry


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear about this


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Charmaine:

Please accept my heartfelt condolence. It is very sad to here such news. I had always admired your little ones. I know you are hurting, but please find strength in your friends here. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Shayna's mom,
Brenda

[attachment=11229:attachment]


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

[attachment=11230:attachment]
I am so sorry Charmy, My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Charmaine, I am so sorry to hear about precious Nibbler. There are really no words I can think of to tell you. I will pray that you will be comforted and your memories of your baby will help bring you peace.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

I wish to add all of my families sympathies as well.

Our hearts are with you at this very trying time.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh no Charmaine







Precious, sweet little Nibbler


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so sorry Charmaine. I didn't even know he had health problems, its such a shock.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

So sorry to hear this.. he was a beautiful, beautiful fluffball and I hurt just thinking of how you must feel.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so sorry Charmaine







Our thoughts are with you and sweet Nibbler


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

We are very sorry to hear about your loss. I'm fairly new to the forum, so I didn't know much about nibbler, but either way our hearts are with you.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Charmaine,

I'm so sorry that dear Nibbler passed away before his time. Poor fellow had so many problems.....he's now in peace. My heart goes out to you and your family. I know the grief you are feeling....

*The Spirit of a Maltese

I was standing on a hillside
In a field of blowing wheat
And the spirit of a Maltese
Was lying at my feet.

He looked at me with kind dark eyes
An ancient wisdom shining through
And in the essence of his being
I saw love there too.

His mind did lock upon my heart
As I stood there on that day
And he told me of this story
About a place so far away.

I stood upon that hillside
In a field of blowing wheat
And in a twinkling of a second
His spirit left my feet.

His tale did put my heart at ease
My fears did fade away
About what lay ahead of me
On another distant day.

"I live among God's creatures now
In the heavens of your mind
So do not grieve for me, my friend
As I am with my kind.

My collar is a rainbow's hue
My leash a shooting star
My boundaries are the Milky Way
Where I sparkle from afar.

There are no pens or kennels here
For I am not confined
But free to roam God's heavens
Among my Maltese kind.

I nap the day on a snowy cloud
Gentle breezes rocking me
And dream the dreams of earthlings
And how it used to be.

The trees are full of liver treats
And tennis balls abound
And Milkbones line the walkways
Just waiting to be found.

There even is a ring set up
The grass all lush and green
And everyone who gaits around
Becomes the Best of Breed.

For we're all winners in this place
We have no faults, you see
And God passes out those ribbons
To each one, even me.

I drink from waters laced with gold
My world a beauty to behold
And wise old dogs do form my pride
To amble at my very side.

At night I sleep in an Angel's arms
Her wings protecting me
And moonbeams dance around us
As stardust falls on thee.

So when your life on earth is spent
And you stand at Heaven's gate
Have no fear of loneliness
For here, you know I wait.

Author Unknown


Hugs,









Cathy*


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Charmaine, I hope you are doing okay. I'm so sorry this happened. I'm so sad! HUGS!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Charmaine, I am so very sorry to hear about Nibbler





















My prayers are with you, your family and your little Angel Nibbler.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear the bad news...


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Charmaine, I am so sorry about little Nibbler.














My thoughts and prayer go out to you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

O My Goodness. I was away at a meeting without internet access, and what a shock it is to return to this very sorrowful news.

Charmaine, the kids and I are very sorry for your loss. May Nibbler rest in peace.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so so sorry to hear this, you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

may nibbler rest in peace. sorry for your loss.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Charmaine,

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I hope you are hanging in there....so sorry to hear about Nibbler. He was just a doll baby. I loved this little face.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Charmy,

As my heart pounds, I am reminded of how swift things can change in our lives.

I am so very sorry for your loss, and pain, as well as your Aunt's.

xoxox
Melanie


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I am so sorry.














I have not been on for a few days and had no idea this had happened.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! I've been off line for a week. I just saw this. I am so very upset. I'm so very sorry.

Please know my thoughts and prayers are with you


----------

